# Any suggestions for a good joystick?



## Mendax (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting a joystick lately. I'd only be using it for a few games, so I want anything too expensive. I'm not sure how much a quality joystick will cost, but I'm looking for something in the mid $30 range. I need help because I'm totally new to this.

As of now I have two possibilities:

Saitek CYBORGEVO Joystick

Saitek PS33 Aviator Joystick 

The second has better reviews, although there are a lot less. The second one also has the throttle levers, which may be useful.

So which one should I get? I'm not limiting myself to those two, so please suggest any that you'd prefer. I'm also not going to limit myself to Newegg; any site that will ship to the US is fine.

PS: I'm not very fond of using the USB port, because they are in the front of my case, and it may look sloppy. Both of joysticks I posted are USB, so is it possible to buy a converter for PS/2? If so, there would be a special place to plug it in, right? I can't check at the moment, but I don't remember seeing anything specific.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Both of the models you are considering have "throttles". I would however also recommend that you consider the Logitech Force 3D Pro. I believe there is also a no force feedback model. My reasoning, The 3D Pro has more buttons that you can program. That would give you more options for use with games. If you have any inclination towards Flight Sims or Flying games, you will want more buttons. As for your aversion to the front panel USB connection. Your cable is going to be coming to the front of the computer in the vast majority of cases (unless you keep the computer turned backwards), so make it easy on yourself and use the front USB. I simply unplug my joystick when not in use. You can't do that (without risk) with a PS/2 connection or a normal joystick connection. I also do not know of any joystick/gamepad that has a PS/2 connection. 
Lastly: of the two sticks you have listed, or any others, I would advise strongly that you visit a retailer that has them with a hands on display so that you can get a feel for them before you plunk down your dollars. The one that I originally wanted looked great, but felt clunky and very very stiff, the 3D Pro felt much better to me. Good luck whichever you select.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

I ended up going with the Saitek X52. However, although the drivers come with XP, the ones with Vista are not really compatible with the joystick (the LCD screen doesn't light up). However, Saitek has released Vista drivers that work perfectly.

The X52 has separate joystick/throttle controls and is USB. It also has more buttons that any controller I have ever encountered.

Courtney sends.....


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Courtneyc said:


> I ended up going with the Saitek X52. However, although the drivers come with XP, the ones with Vista are not really compatible with the joystick (the LCD screen doesn't light up). However, Saitek has released Vista drivers that work perfectly.
> 
> The X52 has separate joystick/throttle controls and is USB. It also has more buttons that any controller I have ever encountered.
> 
> Courtney sends.....


Hi
I agree With that
Rex
:up: :up:


----------



## Mendax (Feb 10, 2007)

The Saitek X52 is way too much for me. I'm also planning on ordering some other stuff, that's why I don't have much to spend. The Logitech Force 3D Pro could work, but for a joystick I'm only going to be using for a one game, Armed Assault, (and possibly a little with BF2, GTA SA, and any future games/demos), it still cost more than I'd like to spend.

About the USB problem- I imagined that I could leave the joystick plugged in at all times and just turn it on when I need to use it. I searched Newegg for an USB>PS/2 connector, but there weren't any. I know they exsist, because one came with my mouse, and I've been using it with no problem for several months.


----------

